# Subcontractor Contract



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have searched and could not find what I was looking for.

We have picked up more work this season than we planed and now are hiring a few subcontractors. I need to create a contract for us to use with them. Does anyone have one I can use as a template and then edit from there? Some sort of starting point would be a great help.
Thanks


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## walkerlandcare (Oct 21, 2010)

Camden;1510392 said:


> Sent you a PM


 can you send it to me also please?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

This is what I use:


Memorandum

To:	_________________________

From:	___________________________

Date:	_____________________________

Subject:	Independent Contractor's Agreement


Independent Contractor's Agreement

This Agreement is effective as of __________________, by and between ___________________ ("Independent Contractor") and ________________________________________ (A Sole Proprietorship), located at _____________________., under the following provisions. The Independent Contractor agrees to contract his services as an Independent Contractor to the Company as follows:

1.	As an Independent Contractor, I will be responsible for payment of any federal and state payroll and self-employment taxes attributable to payments received for services performed by me for Plowing & Clearing sidewalks of Snow and will not be considered an employee of ________________________for federal or state payroll tax purposes.

2.	I am not working under any supervision by the Company.

3.	I will provide my own tools, and equipment, and will expect no reimbursement for any out-of-pocket expenses incurred by me in the performance of my services.

4.	I will Plow or clear sidewalks for the hourly rate of $_______per hour.

5.	This Agreement is effective as of the date written above and continues until terminated by either party upon three –(3) weeks written notice.

6. This contract will be for the 2012 -2014 Snow season. Starting November 1st and ending on April 1st 



INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR 

Name:__________________



(Company name)__________ 

Your Name:________________________


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd probably want some items about the sub not being able to approach your customers for a period of time after subcontracting for you


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*Good idea*



Superior L & L;1511010 said:


> I'd probably want some items about the sub not being able to approach your customers for a period of time after subcontracting for you


That is a good idea if your dealing with people you haven't worked with.
The guys that work for me have are the same guys I have used in the last 6 years so I don't worry about them.

But I am going to add that to my form for any new guys.

Thanks for the idea


----------

